# New Blog Post from The Quill and The Sword



## MasonicAdept

*1779 Rules and Regulations of African Lodge No. 1 Continue to Uncover Details of the Lodge's Start by Bro. John L. Hairston Bey

Read the post here:
http://quillandsword357.blogspot.com/2019/04/1779-rules-and-regulations-of-african.html*


----------

